# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ديپلم جديد

## Tajrobi7625

سلام.دوستان من ديپلم تجربي دارم ولي بامعدل کم.چطور ميتونم ديپلم جديد بگيرم؟

----------


## artim

> سلام.دوستان من ديپلم تجربي دارم ولي بامعدل کم.چطور ميتونم ديپلم جديد بگيرم؟


این تاپیک رو کامل بخون متوجه میشی
میشه دوبار دیپلم گرفت؟

----------


## meh.75

> سلام.دوستان من ديپلم تجربي دارم ولي بامعدل کم.چطور ميتونم ديپلم جديد بگيرم؟


اخرین وضعیت تحصیلی از مدرسه بگیر+کپی شناسنامه رو ببر اموزش پرورش.اونجا بهت فرم تطبیق میدن که باید ببری مدسه بزرگسالان و ثبت نام کنی
البته باید بگم که الان من یکماهه دنبالشم اما ثبت نا نمیکنن

----------


## Black

واسه فرم تطبیق از شما پول گرفتن؟
18 تومن؟

----------


## meh.75

6تومن گرفتن.هزینه ثبت نامم که جداست

----------


## Tajrobi7625

نه

----------

